# My new girl



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I just had to show you more pictures of the boys    
as you can see Rags in in the middle of them she just loves them


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

may said:


> I just had to show you more pictures of the boys
> as you can see Rags in in the middle of them she just loves them


They are so cute!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww so cute.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures May - they're all getting so big!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

She is so pretty- I mean, really really gorgeous


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous - and those adorable boys just look like little hooligans and packed with personality.:thumbup:


----------



## huskydad (Mar 7, 2009)

Ahhhh !! sweet!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all beautiful, but im in love with your girl,


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Awww bless them!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the black and white one in the second picture  mouth wide open :thumbup:


----------

